
Malcolm Gladwell: The strange tale of the Norden bombsight (2011) - acqq
https://www.ted.com/talks/malcolm_gladwell/transcript?language=en
======
jdkee
Good piece. I would take argument over his asserted correlation between the
improved accuracy of drone strikes and the 10x increase in attacks on U.S.
Forces.

